# Hug your dogs and live for today



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

One of our club member's house burned down last friday. They lost everything. Sadly both of their GSDs one year old male Erris and their five year old female, Diva died in the fire. I can't tell you the depth of the heartache we are feeling up here. You can PM me if you want anymore information.
Hug your dogs and remember how precious life is.
Sarah


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is horrible
so sorry


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so very sorry. What a horrible loss. I do understand your heartache, LJ lost her human mother in a house fire.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG that is terrible to hear, horrible to lose everything and even your beloved pets. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so sad.... I am very sorry. I would be beyond devastated, moreso about the dogs of course.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

That is one of my worst fears. I live in a heavily wooded area. Lightening strikes, careless people burning leaves. Such a terrible loss for your friend.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

How devasting. I am so sorry and my heart aches for the family and their loss.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

How horrible, my heart goes out to them.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

grief beyond comprehension.
my heart goes out to this family.

my brother and my sil had an explosion in their home. the gas-powered water heater was in the garage, along with the washer, dryer and dog door. two of the three dogs were in the garage where it was cooler. it was speculated that one of the dogs tipped over the lawn-mower gas can, and when the heater went on, the garage blew up. the two dogs didn't make it. this was especially devastating for them because just a short time prior to that, when they lived in their previous home, their smallest dog was killed by a coyote. the fire was the only time my sil ever saw my brother break down.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Condolences to those involved in the loss. I know how tough it is to lose everything especially a member of your family. Prayers, and best wishes for a heathy recovery emotionally for you.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I could lose all my possesions in a fire and get over it. Losing your dog is right next to losing a child. Such a devastating loss. 

Our prayers go out to them in this time of grief.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

How horrible! Please accept our sympathies, Prayers for all.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I read this and loved on Angel in honor of Erris and Diva.
My heart felt sympathies to the family....
is there anything we can offer to help?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

... other than saying how sorry I am to hear of their loss, there is little I can say or do that will ease their heartache. I'm so very sorry....


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

This is so very sad and horrible. My heart goes out to the family. Like someone else, I could handle the loss of my materialistic items, but can't comprehend the loss of my dogs. Thank you for the "hug your dogs" today. Too many times we all take the gift of life for granted.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How horrible.







My prayers are with them.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

That is just horrible!!!! I can't even imagine loosing my dogs in that way! My deepest sympathy goes out to the family!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

One of my biggest fears.


----------

